# danielfranco alcanza 2 mil!



## cuchuflete

¡Gracias Daniel!

 
As you wrote earlier today,
"We did it."

Congratulations for being an interesting part of the "we".

Un saludo,
Cuchu​


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations Daniel.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Daniel!  And what perfect timing!

You are one of those who really enrich this forum.


----------



## Mei

Hey Daniel!!! Congratulations!!! Thanks for all your help! 

Just a  for you...  



> [_Brian is writing graffiti on the palace wall. The Centurion catches him in the act_]
> *Centurion*: What's this, then? "Romanes eunt domus"? People called Romanes, they go, the house?
> *Brian*: It says, "Romans go home. "
> *Centurion*: No it doesn't ! What's the latin for "Roman"? Come on, come on !
> *Brian*: Er, "Romanus" !
> *Centurion*: Vocative plural of "Romanus" is?
> *Brian*: Er, er, "Romani" !
> *Centurion*: [_Writes "Romani" over Brian's graffiti_] "Eunt"? What is "eunt"? Conjugate the verb, "to go" !
> *Brian*: Er, "Ire". Er, "eo", "is", "it", "imus", "itis", "eunt".
> *Centurion*: So, "eunt" is...?
> *Brian*: Third person plural present indicative, "they go".
> *Centurion*: But, "Romans, go home" is an order. So you must use...?
> [_He twists Brian's ear_]
> *Brian*: Aaagh ! The imperative !
> *Centurion*: Which is...?
> *Brian*: Aaaagh ! Er, er, "i" !
> *Centurion*: How many Romans?
> *Brian*: Aaaaagh ! Plural, plural, er, "ite" !
> *Centurion*: [_Writes "ite"_] "Domus"? Nominative? "Go home" is motion towards, isn't it?
> *Brian*: Dative !
> [_the Centurion holds a sword to his throat_]
> *Brian*: Aaagh ! Not the dative, not the dative ! Er, er, accusative, "Domum" !
> *Centurion*: But "Domus" takes the locative, which is...?
> *Brian*: Er, "Domum" !
> *Centurion*: [_Writes "Domum"_] Understand? Now, write it out a hundred times.
> *Brian*: Yes sir. Thank you, sir. Hail Caesar, sir.
> *Centurion*: Hail Caesar ! And if it's not done by sunrise, I'll cut your balls off.


 
  ​ 
Memorable Quotes from Life of Brian enjoy!

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA DANIEL!!!!! 

Y gracias por todos tus mensajes.
Alundra.


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, danielfranco.


----------



## heidita

Danielfranco, always so wise. I enjoy your posts and meet you all the time. You must live here! But who doesn't....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Daniel


----------



## Maruja14

¡Felicidades Daniel!


----------



## Txiri

Me sumo al espíritu compartido aquí


----------



## KateNicole

Daniel!  Congratulations to one of the friendliest guys around here!  You always have just the right dose of intelligence and wit in your posts.  Here's to many more!


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you all for your kind words!
I really appreciate all the things I've learned from all of you, and especially all the times (about 2000) that you've corrected me and made sure I knew what was what!!
And I don't live here: I just wish I did! 
[In case you wondered about Mei's present, I'm a big fan of "Monty Python's"]


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Daniel...
Muchas gracias por cada una de estas 2000 perspectivas y ayudas...
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Daniel!


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Daniel.
Tu "segundo milenio"  da fe de tu interés en WR.

Saludos a granel,
LN


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Daniel!
and
thank you

** * * * * * * * * **

Did you know
that I've worked
with
 Monty Python?  


​LRV​
​​
​​


----------



## coppergirl

*Well done Dan!  Here I go to post my congratulations on your 2000 and you're already on 2021.  *

*It's exactly how I feel about the new millennium---I just get used to the fact that we've hit 2000 and we're already on 2006.  *

*Oh well, better late than never!  Belated congratulations from the Pythons and me!*


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you so much for your words of encouragement! I also feel these years are passing me by as fast as these posts. And I want to tell you that I found the pictures a bit disturbing: one looks like me twenty five years ago, and the other one like my aunt today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natasha2000

Daniel The Great!

Feliz postiversario!

Y que haya muchos más...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Daniel!
Un saludito cordial de EVA.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you a whole bunch... I've noticed other forer@s have so much class and thank everyone individualy. Since I'm not that suave, I'll just shout *THANK YOU!* loud enough so that all of you can hear me:

COLsass, Fernando, América, Phoenixman, Doña Sole, Lancel0t, Lady Emma, K. Kong Ze, Evita, Natasha666, coppergirl, LRV, LN, Lázaro, Tigger, Ms. Kate, Txiri, Maruja, moodywop, Heidi, Mc'C-O'G, Alundra, Mei mei, Chaska, Tim and Cuchuflator!

Much obliged, y'all, ya hear? 


I'll just keep adding the names! I not only lack class, but I'm lazy, too!!


----------



## Kong Ze

Enhorabuena, Daniel. Dos mil gracias por todos tus mensajes.


----------



## emma42

Congratulations Daniel.  I enjoy your intelligent posts.  Emma


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Daniel!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Daniel!  Eres fantástico.  Te agradezco la ayuda tan generosa que me has prestado, tus mensajes llenos de afecto, y tu invariable buen humor.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## fenixpollo

Little late, but still heartfelt....  Happy P-day, Dan!


----------



## América

*Daniel muchas felicidades y una vez más gracias por todos los apuros de los que me sacas.*


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus intervenciones, Danielfranco. (Me gustaría poder decir lo mismo de tu avatar  )


----------



## COLsass

You're a twice thousandaire! Thanks for all the times you've come to my aid.  *"Поздравляю!"* spoke a congratulating Russian somewhere.


----------



## GenJen54

As always, I'm late to the party! Next time I'm in Big "D" we'll have to celebrate for real. How does the October 7th sound? Second week of the State Fair? Some little football game there? I'll be the one wearing Crimson.  I'll buy you a corny dog. 

Thanks for all you do and everything you bring to the forums! It's great to have your smiling face in Cultura. And yes, most days I feel at least as good as you look! Whoopee....


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡Felicidades!

Thank you so much for everything that you do 'round these forums. 

*Bien*


----------



## french4beth

Congrats, daniel - thanks for your intelligent, enlightening posts! ​ 
And you are far too classy to ever be accused of being the 
"upper class twit of the year" 
(who could forget the 'remove the bra" part of the contest!)​ 
If ever you're feeling blue, remember to 
"Always Look on the Bright Side of Life".​ 
Beware the Killer Rabbit ("but it's just a cute little bunny rabbit - aaaaah!)! 
And the watch out for the Knights who say "Ni" (argh! my ears!); 
and keep an eye peeled for _The Crimson Permanent Assurance_!​ 
And who could forget Mr. Creosote - 
"Would you like a _waffer_-thin after dinner mint?" 
Boom!​ 

P.S. If you didn't get a chance to see Spamalot, PBS is now airing "Monty Python's Personal Best" - brings me right back to the old days!​ 
From a fellow http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monty_Python fan!​


----------



## emma42

I'm sorry to take two goes, but I have to say, "*What about the Spanish Inquisition"??  *Felicidades again, danielfranco.


----------



## maxiogee

emma42 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to take two goes, but I have to say, "*What about the Spanish Inquisition"??  *Felicidades again, danielfranco.



I was expecting that!


----------



## danielfranco

Look, guys, NO ONE expects the Spanish Inquisition!!!!!!
See, their one tactic is:
Surprise and ruthlessness... etc.

Thank you all for lunch and entertainment. And remember that the Greeks shall inherit the Earth, so don't sell them an ex-parrot, okay?

¡GRACIAS!


----------



## danielfranco

danielfranco said:
			
		

> *THANK YOU!*
> 
> COLsass, Fernando, América, Phoenixman, Doña Sole, Lancel0t, Lady Emma, K. Kong Ze, Evita, Natasha666, coppergirl, LRV, LN, Lázaro, Tigger, Ms. Kate, Txiri, Maruja, moodywop, Heidi, Mc'C-O'G, Alundra, Mei mei, Chaska, Tim and Cuchuflator!
> 
> Much obliged, y'all, ya hear?



AND:
maxiogee (part deux), emma x 2, Ms. Beth, Bien, and the Our Oklahoman Lady of the Forums!


----------



## heidita

Daniel, the one and only! Just like your posts!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, Heidi, and nice to see ya again at the forums!


----------

